# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Builders bog

## Rayovate59

Anyone out there know how to remove builders bog from ceramic tiles, made a mess when filling some large gaps in skirting board. :Cry:

----------


## Bedford

Have you tried the suggestions here?  http://www.renovateforum.com/f184/ha...c-tiles-91893/

----------


## Make it work

GP Thinners works for me, metho too if it is not fully cured. 
Scrape off as much as possible without scratching the surface then remove the remaining residue with GP thinners on a clean cotton rag.

----------

